# G 0704 A start to a long and fun journey.



## stevos758 (Oct 7, 2014)

Hey guys. Just getting my shop set up with some new tools. Picked up a G0704 a few weeks ago. I haven't had much time to tinker with it yet. My plans are to convert to CNC via Hoss plans. 

Right now I want to do some manual machining to get the basics. I have most tooling I need and am now working on getting my Arduino DRO set up(http://www.yuriystoys.com/p/android-dro.html). I installed the scales but I am having trouble with the wiring. I think it's a USB connection issue. I double checked all of my wiring but it still wont read. 

Anyways. Ill be back with more info and pics of my tooling later. Here is a teaser.


----------



## Bill C. (Oct 7, 2014)

stevos758 said:


> Hey guys. Just getting my shop set up with some new tools. Picked up a G0704 a few weeks ago. I haven't had much time to tinker with it yet. My plans are to convert to CNC via Hoss plans.
> 
> Right now I want to do some manual machining to get the basics. I have most tooling I need and am now working on getting my Arduino DRO set up(http://www.yuriystoys.com/p/android-dro.html). I installed the scales but I am having trouble with the wiring. I think it's a USB connection issue. I double checked all of my wiring but it still wont read.
> 
> Anyways. Ill be back with more info and pics of my tooling later. Here is a teaser.



Nice looking machine. I am curious what you have in the vise, a fixture or part?  I would suggest oiling the bare surfaces and covering them when not in use.  Oil to keep rust away and covers to keep dust and dirt from sticking in the oil.  Good luck with your machine conversion.


----------



## stevos758 (Oct 7, 2014)

Working on a knife handles. 

The metal is the rear part of the knife and the black is a G-10 spacer. 

I have another CNC I use for those. I just had to take some material off with the face mill after a miscalculation. 

Some of my work can be found here. 

Just started working on the site. Want to open it up hopefully soon.

http://rippsgaragetech.com/

I am out there pretty frequently spraying WD40 and such. I think I just had cleaned it for a photo. 

Good advice!  I will make a note!


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 7, 2014)

Congrats man.  You will have alot of fun with that, I shure have mine.


----------



## darkzero (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice mill!

Ooh, making a G10 or carbon spacer for a Strider I see? SnG? I carry a SnG CC or sometimes a PT everyday. You make custom scales I assume?


----------



## stevos758 (Oct 7, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Nice mill!
> 
> Ooh, making a G10 or carbon spacer for a Strider I see? SnG? I carry a SnG CC or sometimes a PT everyday. You make custom scales I assume?



Yes, It was a customers Strider SMF. I make scales when I can. That's what got me into wanting a lathe and mill so I can start crafting some metal gadgets. I want to start making some more flight sim controls and firearm accessories.


----------



## stevos758 (Oct 16, 2014)

Well had my first useful project... I have to adapt a quick change tool post to my lathe. Faced off part of the compound and started on the T-nut adapter. 

Everything was going good until I blew a fuse. I did burn up 2x 3/4 cheapo end mills. Didn't really know what I was doing! Good learning experience.


----------

